# duck...............tango style!



## duckduck...goose! (Jan 4, 2006)

ingredients-1 whole duck(preferably mallard)
2 oranges diced
1 lemon
1 lime and lime juice
salt 
pepper
fruit punch

recipie-1.Clean out your whole duck and place the oranges and limes and lemons inside of the cavity of the duck.

2. Cover the duck in salt and pepper and add lime juice as desired.

3.fill the rest of the cavity with 400 ml of any kind of fruit punch.(orange,all fruit)

4. Place the duck in 2 layers of tinfoil and place it in the bbq.

5. Cook on low for 4 hours.DO NOT OVERCOOK THE DUCK!

6. Remove from bbq and add more lime juide and punch as desired.

7.enjoy

my girlfriend even tried this,i was amazed at how good it tasted!
TRY IT!


----------



## sadman123456 (Mar 8, 2006)

Hey kole it's rob lol i joined the site.

Hmm sounds interesting..But im not gonna ask


----------



## duckduck...goose! (Jan 4, 2006)

lol


----------

